# prelateral siegley bench plane flea market find



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

So I just got this at the flea market #4siegley bench plane.the guy had this #4 and #10 a older genltemen was lookin at em to,It seems like he saw me interested in them let me make a offer first(i guess because iam younger),so I only took the #4 and left the 10 for him,he could have given the money to the guy and said seeya.but he didnt so I have this nice plane I like these lesser known planes.its before stanley bought siegley in 1905.I really wanted the 10 it was a fore plane size or jointer size but i left for him,he ididnt have to wait for me to make offer and wait for me to get rest of cash of my wife that was nice of him.Thanx mike if your reading this or if you go on this site! I got it for 39$not bad its prelateral so its old iam searching now to find a round about date chris


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone know what type this is?I know its earlly one


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

What a nice plane. 

I have a siegley regular angle block plane with adjustable mouth and knucklecap. I use it all the time.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

thank you they are easy on the eyes This plane will be a joy to use.Theres nothing wrong with my stanleys and bedrocks still nice looking planes flat top bedrocks are very nice,but I like the differnt planes makers,the good ones not the cheap ones.I got chaplin improved block plane standerd block plane,I just like the way it looks.Something like a chaplin adjustable mouth block plane or a siegley is on my list.I hope to find a hazard knowels bench plane one day.I cant find much info on this siegley.the handle and tote are painted black but the bottom of them the part that mounts to the casting isnt painted and looks like mahogany.I wonder did siegley paint the mahogany or did some one else?I hate painted wood on bench planes and anything else.So if anyone has a good site that I missed let me know


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

very nice work by the way,gideon.I just got a type 5 71 router plane a few weeks ago, you think it would be good for inlays cleaning up dados?Iam only 20mins away from philly ,mullica hill


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Its a single iron blade no chipbreaker well besides the lever cap,maybe that can help with round-about year?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

no idea on the router planes. i've never used one. i use bench, blocks and spokeshaves mainly.

where'd you get the plane? auction? garage sale?


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful plane!

And another philly area-ish member checking in.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I got the plane at a flea market,I been searching all kinds of differnt keywords I cant find much as to tell what type or even pics of that type that is prelateral and with that leaver cap or the ribs on the top,corrugated sole has well.I have a hard time finding anyone thats in to these tools around me,but there are if it was for sites like this it would be hard to find other people in to this stuff


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have stopped by the flea market on 13 in delaware a few timesI saw a few guys sellin lumber out of a van I wanted to get prices and a card off them.good lumber though woodcrafters is a bit pricey. i got the plane in a NJ flea market


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow she is a beauty.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I trying to find out how and rare it is,it has 5% jappening left and black paint on knob and tote i dont think its supposed to have the paint or not.It looks like they never took the tote &knob off because the bottoms are not painted so I dont think its factory.Looks like mahogany from the bottoms that were not painted.Before I go blasting it and spray paint engine enamal.I think iam goin to remove the black paint anyway.I cant find any info on siegley or to maney pics of one that looks like this one.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I've got a #4 and #6 Siegley. I haven't had a chance to clean them up yet. I really like the design. Siegley started putting lat adjusters on their bench planes around 1896, so yours is before that. According to Roger Smith's book, the knob and tote were beech. The Tote may have been checkered. I can't find any dates of when Siegley made his first bench plane, but if I had to guess buy what I've read, it would be around 1893.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

G'day mate,
I spoted your post so I joined the forum to jump in.
Your No.4 Siegley is a real beauty.
Jacob Siegley started making his bench planes in 1892.
Yours looks to be a little here and there, in that the planes body is a type 3 made in 1893-94.
The number was added to the cap on the type 4 1894-95.
The handle looks right for a type 2, as it has no checkering on it , that was added on the type 3.
The cap screw looks a little funny, I've never seen a Siegley one like that. 
Anyway I hope that helps a little.
Just as a foot note: Siegley sold his business to The Stanley Rule & Level Company in 1901.
All the planes after that time made under the name of The Siegley Tool Company, where actually made by Stanley.
Cheers mate.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Repliconics said:


> G'day mate,
> I spoted your post so I joined the forum to jump in.
> Your No.4 Siegley is a real beauty.
> Jacob Siegley started making his bench planes in 1892.
> ...


 
I would be extremely interested to know where you got this information. Is there a book? Website? 

Roger Smith says Siegley sold his business to The Stanley Rule & Level Company in 1905. I don't know who is correct.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

John Rumpf's book Plane Makers of Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvnia is the best starting point!
It was written in 2007 so I don't think John would mind me saying some, of it is a little dated as more planes make their way onto the market.
If your've been looking around the net to information, I'm shore you would have noticed that theres very little.
I started collecting Siegley's a few years ago, mainly the No.2 Adjustable Planes. Since then I've been lucky enough to find quite a few versions that arn't listed.
At the moment I have 25 No.2 planes and 10 bench planes.
You'll find theres a lot of questions as to the history of the Siegley planes, but until more research is done it's a little sketchy at best.
But the man did make some beautiful planes.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Repliconics said:


> But the man did make some beautiful planes.


I agree. I just collect planes. Once I bought the first Siegley I knew the hunt was on.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen!That is the answer Ive been looking for.I couldnt find much info on the planes on the net.At first I thought it was a chapmen when I first looked at it,but the guy said it was a siegley,The only info I could find that he filed for his patent in 1893 and stanley bought him up in 1902.Nothin in the way of A type study.I love the plane I get tired of the stanleys nothing wrong with them,one wants to find A good differnt plane.it took me a bit to figure out the not so good lesser known plane makers(the ones you just used baileys expierd patents and made a cheap plane) then the ones who made a good plane with their own patents.this Is the type I have been looking for.very beautiful tool.it looks like a well made tool.So I gotta get that book.Repliconics and timetestedtools should I leave this ol boy has is?are they rare or scarice or common?Thank you for your time. chris ps so your saying is got parts from differnt types?could they have had left over main castings left and other parts and slapped it toghter?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

woud better pics help?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> I agree. I just collect planes. Once I bought the first Siegley I knew the hunt was on.


Same here I really likethis plane I really wanted that #10 too.What do you mean checkerd as for the handle andtote?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

cms83 said:


> What do you mean checkerd as for the handle andtote?


https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/07/15/checkering-a-plane-tote/


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

cms83 said:


> What do you mean checkerd as for the handle andtote?


 
Siegley plane handles have a gunstock checkered pattern on them, from the type 3 on.
As for rarity they are more than uncommon, you'll find most of the Siegley's that come up are of the Stanley verity made by the Siegley Tool Comany "Owned by Stanley" :furious:
Hopefully you'll be after the Jacob Siegley planes, made in Wilkes-Barre:yes:
You can always spot the Stanley version's by the diamond pattern on the blade cap, also Siegley never made a plane with a lever cap!
But I'm shore you'll pick it all up as you go.
Have fun Siegley really made some great stuff!


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

this was made in wilkes-barre right?Because its not made from stanley right?Yes I do plan to collect these if I can find more I like them much better then averge stanley millersfalls etc.I just found the book new for 15$ from john rumpf him self or I can buy it used for 75$ bucks both on amazon chris


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I just ordered the book.in your opinion should i leave it as is?there is only 5% japping left


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

The saddest thing you'll ever see is a hand tool uncared for.
I know I'll get all sorts of flack for this, but people who collect these things and leave them to rust because it's in original condition "Humbug".
Do your research and put it back the way it was and then enjoy using it.
I've seen people who collect hammer's and couldn't hit a nail with a frying pan!
And yes your plane is 100% Wilkes-Barre, all Jacob Siegley.
I'd just love to see the look on your face when you findout all about Edwin Hahn.
Trust me you'll be in heaven mate!
You'll be the first at every flea market in the state.
Cheers.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I've restored a lot of tools. I've never had a restored tool sell for less than before I restored it. Now I certainly wouldn't advocate stripping a Stanley #1 that had 95% japanning, but if the japanning is already gone, why not make it nice.

Most collectors want their pieces to look nice. If it looks nice, certainly leave it, if it looks like crap, restore it.

For me it really depends on the piece, but if I had your piece in my shop, I'd restore it.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I ordered the book as well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

This my No.3 Siegley after it's been restored, they really do come up looking a treat.
The No.3 was the smallest of Siegley's bench planes, this ones a type 7.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi there! I have this siegley plane and just wanted to share it! I learned so much from this post great forum!!! Thanks for the info! It a siegley #4. Let me know what y'all think


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

G'day mate,
Your plane was made by the Siegley Tool Company of New Britain, Connecticut. The Company was owned by Stanley, they made a range of Siegley named planes right up until 1927.
I've got to say being from the land down under I love that word y'all.
I don't know if I'm using it right but y'all got the blade upside down, the slot in blade should be to the other side so it can work the lateral adjuster.
But it looks like a great little user plane, give a clean up and let rip with it!
Onya mate.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thats how I usually judge to restore or not.It gets to the point to where its not a restoration it is to save the tool to preserve the tool.I just thought Id get your guys input.Rust is not nostalgic.I got that book to help with this restore.Edwin Hahn um I can see my wife given me the stink eye now.That nice a tool maker?This is what I mean this siegley opend up a new world outside of stanleys(again nothing wrong with them just something more out there).I allready walk around the flea market to fast for my wife and son.She says she hates going with me on the count I move to fast!Iam trying to get to the good stuff women!


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Repliconics your plane looks great,I like those handles are very nice.I was never a big fan of the painted handles.But I gotta make it like it was.Ill post the pics of it all done up.these planes seem to be good users cant wait till it is make twarp sound.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

jjboozel said:


> Hi there! I have this siegley plane and just wanted to share it! I learned so much from this post great forum!!! Thanks for the info! It a siegley #4. Let me know what y'all think


 Thats another fine plane!So much more out there besides your same ol's same ol's.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

Mate this is one of things your going to love about some of the late Siegley and early Hahn planes.
The screws for the handle and tote are made from modified nails!
How sweat is that!









Hahn continued making Siegley style planes in Wilkes-Barre, after the business was sold to Stanley.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I thought the handle screws looked wierd.thats very interesting.I should be redoing it soon.


----------

